# The Lion King remake trailer



## TheCrystallineEntity (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm still very, very annoyed and upset that Be Prepared isn't going to be in the remake, and that Shenzi, Banzai, and Ed all had their names changed. >.<


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 26, 2018)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
I didn't like the cartoon Lion King. I can't see that making it look "real" will make it better...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Nov 26, 2018)

I know, many people don't like it, but I love it just the same.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2018)

Disney needs to leave their classics well enough alone. Nothing about Lion King will be improved by changing elements of the story (that people _like_, and have liked for literal decades) and replacing gorgeous, meticulously rendered hand-drawn animation with CGI that's no doubt going to look outdated in less than five years. Honestly, I think that if they keep releasing these remakes instead of films based on fresh concepts the studio's going to start losing money.


----------



## Devor (Nov 26, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about all of these live action remakes.  They seem to be... big-budget pretty, enjoyable, and easily forgettable.  The new story content doesn't have the same bang, and while the original stuff has this air of majesty, it's all nostalgia.

But then again, the original Lion King and Aladdin and Dumbo and Beauty and the Beast were masterpieces that hold up fairly well.  Snow White is so slow it's hard to watch nowadays.  Pinocchio was a flop even at the time.

I think maybe Mulan has probably the most room for growth as a live action remake, featuring a lot of battle scenes that could really make use of the visuals and room for plot edits that could be used to show off a beautiful Chinese culture.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2018)

Reaver said:


> It's not so much about making money as it is dominating the global market. I'm sure that here in the U.S. the remake will flop but overseas it will probably make a ton of cash. Back to my point, look at everything Disney owns:  Pixar, Lucasfilm, Marvel, ABC, ESPN, Dreamworks, Touchstone Pictures, the list goes on and on.
> 
> You have to see Disney for it it really is:  An ageless, all-powerful, all-consuming beast who wants to  devour the entire universe.


All hail the Mouse.


----------



## Devor (Nov 26, 2018)

Reaver said:


> . . . . look at everything Disney owns:  Pixar, Lucasfilm, Marvel, ABC, ESPN, Dreamworks, Touchstone Pictures, the list goes on and on.



Touchstone is just a brand they use for movies a bit too mature for Disney (there's no touchstone entity), and they only have distribution rights for some Dreamworks non-animated films.  But they also own the Muppets (but not the rest of Jim Henson), A&E, and soon, 20th Century Fox, BlueSky Studios, Fox Broadcasting, and FX. I wonder if they'll keep the name 20th Century Fox, or use Touchstone, or Fox Touchstone.

Either way, Disney's live action arm has been repurposed towards these remakes and other clear Disney labels probably to make a distinction between the old arm and their new live action film arm from the Fox acquisition.  The Fox studio continues to make "heavier" one-off films, and the other hand focuses on the Disney brands.  But I hope they find their own brands, like Pirates of the Caribbean, and focus on making their own film brands better, instead of just remaking everything else.

And I kind of hope they close up BlueSky or sell it off or something because there's only so much Ice Age I can take.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 26, 2018)

Reaver said:


> You have to see Disney for it it really is: An ageless, all-powerful, all-consuming beast who wants to devour the entire universe.


I've got that t-shirt.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 26, 2018)

Iä, Iä! Mickey na'ftahgn!

In all seriousness tho, I agree that the live-action remakes are getting to be a bit much. You really can't improve on a classic.


----------

